# MasterMind group to Overcome Anxiety.



## fixornot (Aug 16, 2007)

I want to organize a MasterMind group to defeat anxiety. I believe with more minds working together for a definate purpose we can overcome anxiety together.

We can share our stories, support each other, give tips into solving personal and outer relationship problems. We won't give up until all of us beat anxiety. 

We can meet up once a day in group chat via yahoo messenger or aim. 

Please email me if you're interested. 

This mastermind group will have a total of 6 people and our definate purpose is to help each other overcome anxiety and live better life.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I sent you a PM. Not sure if I'll be able to meet the once a day requirement, but I would be interested in working with you. If you want to limit the number of members to 6 you could always create a SAS group and make it private. That way if we aren't able to meet at the same time, we'll still be able to see everyone else's messages.


----------



## allangering (Jun 24, 2009)

Some point.
#Lack of control over your thoughts strengthens your anxiety. As negative thoughts get stronger and stronger, your anxiety gets stronger. You need to learn to control your thoughts.
#Feelings and emotions fuel and strengthen anxiety. You need to learn some self discipline and control over your feelings, and you also need to develop emotional and mental detachment.
#When you go to bed at night, and first thing when you wake up in the morning, think about the good things that are happening to you. There are always some good things happening, even if small and insignificant.
#Start the day with several minutes of positive affirmations. Tell yourself how would like your day to be. Use positive, cheering and motivating words.
#Be busy, do something. By doing something you keep your mind off your anxiety. When you wake up in the morning start doing something right away, and keep busy all day. Cleaning the house, washing the dishes or working in your garden, reading, studying, meditating or exercising your body can help you keep your mind away from anxiety. Just sitting around and thinking about your problems and worries won't make them go away.


----------

